

Online Coding Competition this Saturday, Win trip to South Beach and cash prizes - yohann305
http://www.ulticoder.com/

======
phantom_oracle
Important for foreigners:

>Eligibility

The competition is open to contestants who are legal residents of the US or
Canada and are 18 years of age or older at the time of entry. Current or
former employees, interns, contractors, officers, directors, members and
representatives of Ultimate Software and its subsidiaries, and affiliates are
eligible to compete but are not eligible to win a prize. Ultimate Software
reserves the right to verify eligibility and to adjudicate on any dispute at
any time. All contestants must have access to the Internet, a valid postal
address, and a valid email address in order to enter. (from their site)

